# John Kerry - Loved by the Troops!



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2006)

Got this from a USAF underground website. Classic!!!!

A picture tells a 1000 words.....

"A friend of mine serving in Iraq sent me this photo and note. I received it before Christmas, but was out of the office. Priceless story it tells....







"This is a true story.....Check out this photo from our mess hall at the US Embassy yesterday
morning. Sen. Kerry found himself all alone while he was over here. He
cancelled his press conference because no one came, he worked out alone
in the gym w/o any soldiers even going up to say hi or ask for an
autograph (I was one of those who was in the gym at the same time), and
he found himself eating breakfast with only a couple of folks who are
obviously not troops. 

What is amazing is Bill O'Reilly came to visit with us and the troops at
the CSH the same day and the line for autographs extended through the
palace and people waited for two hours to shake his hand. You decide who
is more respected and loved by us servicemen and women!"

Again I say..."GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!!"


UPDATE: My blog-friend Scott Johnson at the famous Powerline Blog has linked to this post here with a classic title: "Troops halp Jon Carry in Irak".

UPDATE 2: Michelle Malkin has linked to the post on her great site with some follow up links. Thanks Michelle. 


Posted by: Scott Hennen on 12/26/2006 at 5:56 PM | Comments (133) | Permalink"


----------



## Maestro (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2006)

SWEET ! John is a loser and he looks like a poser pussie on his spendy road bike that he never rides but uses it for propaganda photo shoots


----------



## mkloby (Dec 28, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 28, 2006)

thats great!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess the pic pretty much says it all, huh?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2006)

What a loser.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 29, 2006)

Love it! Outstanding! John Kerry, "Just one of the Guys". Gotta believe Osama would get a better turnout! LOL!


----------



## davparlr (Dec 29, 2006)

He is despicable. Please pardon my quote of Sylvester the Cat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2006)

He tries so hard to show he's smarter than everyone else that he just makes an imbecile of himself.


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2006)

from my generation : you traitorous bitch ! you need to be drug like a dog to a slave labour camp


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

Awww, Erich. That's not nice.

Appropriate. But not nice.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

tickled into insanity by three 450 pound topless women with nothing on but thongs ............


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

Erich said:


> tickled into insanity by three 450 pound topless women with nothing on but thongs ............


*shudder*


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2006)

Erich, why don't you tell us how you really feel.  He has stuck his foot in his mouth way too many times lately. And with his track record of traitorous activity, I bet he slept with a loaded .45 under his pillow. What a fun blanket party that could have been.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 30, 2006)

Erich said:


> tickled into insanity by three 450 pound topless women with nothing on but thongs ............




That's took the prize man! WHOA, WHAT A VISUAL!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2006)

U know, when we were embarked on the USS Guadalcanal for MARG-92, there was a certain "Petty Officer" who decided that he couldnt hack it as we transited the Atlantic, so he paid some Deck Ape to snap his forearm...

Later that night, once the Blue Shirt came clean, we beat the sh!t out of said "Petty Officer" for 15 minutes.... That was later followed up by a helo trip to the Azores and a dishonerable discharge...

*F U C K J O H N K E R R Y ! ! ! !*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

A Code Red

"You Can't Handle the Truth!"


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2006)

that lazy good for nothin so called hero of Vietnam will pay the dues........in time


----------

